# Santa Fe Cured Pork Loin



## Raine (Aug 16, 2004)

Santa Fe Cured Pork Loin

3-4 pounds boneless pork loin roast
8 cups water
1 cup sugar
6 tablespoons chili powder
2 tablespoons salt
2 tablespoons crushed thyme
1 tablespoon ground cumin
2 teaspoons coarsely ground black pepper
2 teaspoons crushed oregano

In large saucepan, heat all ingredients EXCEPT pork loin to boiling,
stirring to dissolve ground spices and mix cure ingredients
thoroughly. Remove from heat and cool to room temperature. Place pork
loin in glass container large enough to immerse roast in cure
solution, cover and refrigerate 2-4 days. OR place roast in 2-gallon
self-sealing plastic bag and pour cure solution over; seal bag and
place in large bowl, refrigerate 2-4 days.
Remove pork roast from cure, discarding cure solution. Pat pork gently
dry with paper towels. Prepare covered grill with banked coals heated
to medium-hot. Place roast over drip pan and cook over indirect heat
for 45 minutes to an hour, until thermometer inserted reads 155-160
degrees F. Remove from grill and slice to serve.
Servings: 12
Preparation Time: 20 minutes
Cooking Time: 60 minutes


----------

